# Steve Nash and the Stretch Provision (Grantland Film)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Makes me sad for him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo7f93MlvEE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Makes me sad for him
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo7f93MlvEE&feature=youtu.be


I have nothing but respect for Steve Nash and what he has accomplished in his (stellar) career. 

But he is 39 years old, waaaaaay past his prime and injured.
If anything, he is lucky to have been able to play for so long without sustaining any serious injury till now.
Step back and imagine: at 39 years old he is getting paid 9M.

Obviously, it's sad when a guy still wants to play but can't. But even if he wasn't injured, Steve Nash would be a shadow of his former self, at most.

I mean, it's not the same scenario as what happened with Larry Bird and Magic Johnson, who had to step away while they were still amongst the best players in the league...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He was shooting around before the game yesterday and looked fine. I don't see them bringing him back this year though because why?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're talking about the Lakers possibly keeping Nash next year if he doesn't retire and not stretching him so that his salary comes off the books all at once. If we're not gonna be contending next year and the plan is to roll over cap space into the summer of 2015 then it might be the smart move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I feel bad for the guy but at some point you have to read the writing on the wall. In a sense, he's been rehabbing this injury almost a year now. Time to call it a career.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're talking about the Lakers possibly keeping Nash next year if he doesn't retire and not stretching him so that his salary comes off the books all at once. If we're not gonna be contending next year and the plan is to roll over cap space into the summer of 2015 then it might be the smart move.


I was just gonna post this. 

That salary has to be paid regardless, so you're not saving any money. As it stands, we'll have room for one max free agent this summer even w/ his 9 mil if they choose to go after somebody, so why cut 3 mil into next summer's cap space?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Will Steve Nash return this season? "I doubt it," D'Antoni said. Wants minutes to go to younger guards, plus Nash still not feeling right.


Welp. Conveniently plays his 10 games and then shuts it down...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> It now appears that the front office is adjusting that plan to reload in free agency this summer. With Kobe agreeing to his massive two-year extension in November, the Lakers' offseason flexibility has been dependent on their releasing aging and injury-addled Steve Nash via the collective bargaining agreement's stretch provision. Nash has been open and honest about this potential turn of events (and the subsequent end of his career), so it's not as if it's a mere rumor.
> 
> However, the Lakers seem to have told Nash that he's likely to stay with the team for the final year of his contract. As such, they're probably not going to shell out for a big name this summer. From Kevin Ding of Bleacher Report (via PBT):


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/the-lakers-are-likely-keeping-steve-nash--which-means-no-big-free-agents-this-summer-014929609.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yup...one more year of suck coming up. I want D'Antoni gone this offseason so we can get a coach who will be here for when the Lakers are really competing. Instill his system a full year before we really get going. I think it would help any younger players we have/get instead of the "shoot it if you're open" gameplan.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> yup...one more year of suck coming up. I want D'Antoni gone this offseason so we can get a coach who will be here for when the Lakers are really competing. Instill his system a full year before we really get going. I think it would help any younger players we have/get instead of the "shoot it if you're open" gameplan.


Problem is that new coach will be accused of sucking by fans because the teams suck. It's almost impossible for fans to view a coach of a bad team as good. 

Doc rivers used to suck.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Problem is that new coach will be accused of sucking by fans because the teams suck. It's almost impossible for fans to view a coach of a bad team as good.
> 
> Doc rivers used to suck.


True, I admit I thought he sucked before they got the big3 and even after...I thought they were winning in spite of him. I was wrong


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At least he's honest about not wanting to leave the money on the table...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> At least he's honest about not wanting to leave the money on the table...


I don't feel like watching that (no offense). I watched 5 minutes of the first one and realized it wasn't as compelling as they act like it is. Just curious as to what backlash??? People wanting him to retire? 

If so that's stupid. He signed a contract, he's making every effort to play (and if you doubt that you're ignorant and don't know Nash). Why should he give up money he earned? Teams don't give 10 million dollars as gifts to athletes once they retire.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Guess whose going to the premier?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Guess whose going to the premier?


Steve Nash... :drums:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Steve Nash... :drums:


Why of course. But I think everyone will be paying attention to me! I hope there's a bunch of other lakers there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Can't wait to go to this in about 9 hours!






I haven't been this excited about anything Laker in 2014.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So this was a seperate documentary then that stretch provision one. This was his career up to 2011. Was actually way better than I expected.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Any release date to the public set?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Any release date to the public set?


No, its out right now in Canada and they are still negotiating to release it here. The creators did a Q and A after the screening last night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

